# My facebook WEBsite



## waterfaller1

Wrote on your wall.


----------



## legomaniac89

Facebooker here too. Been a fan of your page ever since you started it.


----------



## Robert H

> Wrote on your wall


Oh that was you! Cool! and legomaniac89, I recognize your avitar now too! Its nice to connect the names, internet names, and photos all together. And to see all the beautiful people... :thumbsup:


----------



## Robert H

Over 50 fans now!


----------



## legomaniac89

Alright! 10,000 fans, here we come!


----------



## garuf

I posted a couple of comments on there, I try to avoid fandom and groups however.


----------



## core212

Robert your articles and knowledge are fantastic! We'd love to have you on sharing this info on the site.

Thanks again!
-core


----------



## Robert H

I'm not sure what site you would like me on, but send me an email! Almost 100 fans now! Made a couple updates today.


----------



## omboocat

I love facebook
wilma


----------



## Robert H

Over 150 fans now! I have just added an aquascaping gallery with 10 photos, added six new photos to the favorite plant gallery, and three new articles that were actually imported from my blog, all reprints from my FAMA column.

Also new feature started, Aquascaping photo of the week. I will soon be adding my TFH feature articles too.


----------



## kali

lock and load with ya ..


----------



## BottomFeeder

Very cool, looks like some nice info.


----------



## Kolkri

I don't like face book I do have an account looking for old high school friends but the popularity things like fans is just to much like high school and I am long done with popularity contest.


----------



## Robert H

I don't think its anything like high school! "fans" is how facebook allows businesses to have "friends" using the same model as the individual facebook pages. Its basically like joining this forum, but instead of being called a "member", you are called a "fan".

Over 180 fans now! Read about the 15 gallon Forest edge meadow by Charles J DeVito


----------



## Axelrodi202

I became a fan.


----------



## funkyfish

I love facebook I actually call it crackbook because it that addictive LOL I been on facebook since the beginning  
And you got another fan


----------



## Robert H

Thanks guys. Over 220 fans now! Read about the evolution of Jeff 's tank from moss to Eriocaulons. Jeff is my buddy from APC who I have been trying to convince to come over to PT!! His tank will blow you away.


----------



## Robert H

Now up to 280 fans! When we hit 300, that person will get a ten dollar coupon, and the previous 8 will each get a five dollar coupon!


----------



## Robert H

over 300! Yey! Facebook has been real buggy lately


----------



## akamasha

Awesome page !!! You have a new fan


----------



## Robert H

400 fans now!!

check you the "pearling" video


----------



## Robert H

Over 500 fans now! I am now starting a weekly plant bio


----------



## Robert H

Almost 800 fans.... are you a fan yet?

For the next month the focus will be foreground and nano plants. Read up on various "little plants" and share info on your favorites. You might even see a link or two to threads here on PT


----------



## Robert H

I just added a dutch aquascape gallery with some amazing photos of authentic aquascapes from holland. Take a look!

Getting close to 1000 fans now...cool!


----------



## Robert H

added more photos


----------



## Cottagewitch

I just "liked" your page.


----------



## Akecheta

Yeah. . . I get i and like your page. . .
I found very helpful information there. 
Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Robert H

Over 1500 fans now!


----------



## firefiend

Over 1501 now!


----------

